# Just dropped a new track, sludgy grooves from Oz



## Benji91 (Nov 19, 2018)

Yo, my band Whiskey & Speed just dropped our first new track in years. Sweetness.
I'm really goddamn proud of this one and how it turned out. It's the first track of our upcoming EP "Better Than Expected".
A little less punk, a little more grunge. I guess?
Idk, I'm stoked on it.
Check it out if it's yer thing. 




+ here's a cute photo of us last week, just after I got back from my time on the road in 'murica and Canada


----------



## CrustyFuckinP (Dec 9, 2018)

Love it, dude! And you and your bandmates are a buncha cuties! 
I was just listening to the 'Nest of Vipers' album by Greenleaf and almost feel like that riff sounds like it coulda been in the same album!! Haha. (That's a compliment, by the way, I love Greenleaf)
Hope your album release goes smoothly. I'd love to hear the full thing. Keep up the good work


----------

